# Alternatives to FortiFlora?



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Taro was recently put on FortiFlora, a probiotic supplement that's good for diarrhea. It's a powder that I mix with his wet food. There are two problems: 1) He won't eat it. 2) His brothers, who are totally healthy, think it's the best thing ever!

So I was wondering if anyone else is familiar with FortiFlora and know of anything that would provide a more palatable substitute? It has some vitamins in it, but the main ingredients appear to be animal digest and something called _enterococcus faecium._ (Sounds delicious, doesn't it?)

Googling didn't produce any useful alternatives, although I learned that _enterococcus faecium_ doubles as a disease -- I suspect it's a matter of having the right amount in balance with other things. I also found a link to a study that assessed cat foods with various probiotics added, one of which was _enterococcus faecium_, but it helpfully failed to provide the names of any of the foods.

So, any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I found this:


> Enterococcus faecium SF68 is a probiotic strain that has been used in the management of diarrheal illnesses


here: PDRHealth

Bene-Bac is a probiotic for animals. And there's the old standby: plain yogurt.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

coaster said:


> I found this:
> 
> 
> > Enterococcus faecium SF68 is a probiotic strain that has been used in the management of diarrheal illnesses
> ...


Thanks Tim! Given the Bene-Bac dispensing method, I'm guessing it's not something a cat would take voluntarily. If it came to that point, I could just mix the FortiFlora into tuna water and syringe it down Taro's throat. But I'd rather not put him through that much stress if I can avoid it.

Yogurt is something I've been seriously considering. He would probably eat it, because he will eat anything even vaguely resembling food (except, of course, for medication). But from what I've read, it sounds like it doesn't really do much good, except maybe in larger quantities than even he would probably eat. But again, I'm considering trying it.

A last point is that I looked up the dry food I feed my cats, Innova EVO, and it does have some _enterococcus faecium_ in it. Apparently it just doesn't have enough to do any good!


----------

